# Repair Fenders on Suzuki LTF230G



## AlabamaDan (Jan 22, 2009)

Howdy! This is my first post, but it looks like a great forum. I got this way from ATVConnections looking for a manual for my 1986 Suzuki LTF230G. I just picked it up and I'm looking to get it running and restored. It's my 1st 4 wheeler (no motorcycles either) and I'm pretty excited about it. I've ridden them for years when hunting, but never owned one myself.

I bought a battery, air filter, new plug, oil filter, and oil. Going to get down to the motor, clean it up, change the fluids, and clean the carb. Maybe that's all it needs. We'll see. 

I'm just now taking it apart a little and one thing I've noticed is that the fenders have some cracks in them. They're clean cracks and match back up. What's the best way to fix them. I'm guessing superglue won't work - no matter what the package says. I'm thinking some type of epoxy, but I'm not sure what.

Well thanks and I look forward to being here.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i cant help much, but i can assure you someone here can. welcome to the site! :mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome to the site!

Could you melt them back together? Or are you worried much about asthetics? Only other thin that comes to mind is a little piece of backing & some rivits.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

i can tell you how i'd do it.. it isnt right but i figure it'd probably work. i'd take a torch to it then sand off the rough edges. you could also probably get a fiberglass kit and try to mend it back together somehow with that.

edit - good idea on the rivets. geta couple pieces of thinish sheet metal and put on either side, drill holes and rivet away.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

well if you don't care about the looks id stitch it with zip-ties. drill a hole on etch side of the crack then put a zip-tie threw them like a stitch and repeat every inch or so. note put the head of the zip-tie on the back side so you don't catch on it.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

AlabamaDan said:


> Howdy! This is my first post, but it looks like a great forum. I got this way from ATVConnections looking for a manual for my 1986 Suzuki LTF230G. I just picked it up and I'm looking to get it running and restored. It's my 1st 4 wheeler (no motorcycles either) and I'm pretty excited about it. I've ridden them for years when hunting, but never owned one myself.
> 
> I bought a battery, air filter, new plug, oil filter, and oil. Going to get down to the motor, clean it up, change the fluids, and clean the carb. Maybe that's all it needs. We'll see.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum AlabamaDan! Where you located?
We had 1 LT230 and 1 LT185. Reliable rides. No shocks though!


Concerning the plastics, this is the way it's done professionally
http://www.urethanesupply.com/step3a.php

I'd say you can try the epoxy. I've had mixed results with it. (that fast setting stuff that comes in 5 mins, 2 mins, 1 min and 30 seconds)
It will stay for a while the come apart. It just wont stick to the smooth surface of the crack that well. Maybe try roughing it up quite a bit..

As far as the manuals go, I'm always on the hunt for more to add and the LT230 and LT185 are on my list for future addition.


----------



## AlabamaDan (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome. Actually, I'd like to have it look good too. They fit together nicely now, but I'm afraid if I don't do something they'll break worse. I was thinking that perhaps something could be done on the underside to reinforce them, like the idea of the metal and rivets. What about fiberglass? Since that link looks like it's related to auto bumpers, maybe a guy at a body shop could fix them without charging much.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I tried fiberglass as well. it would not stick over time..
Then again, i didn't rough up the plastic with sand paper.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> I tried fiberglass as well. it would not stick over time..
> Then again, i didn't rough up the plastic with sand paper.


 
curious, did you use the fiberglass meshing sheets that come in the kit or just the liquid spray on/pour on fiberglass stuff?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

also, consider melting it back together with a torch or something similar. grind/sand off the rough edges and find something similar to bondo(i'm sure they make something for flexible plastics) to fill in the low spots. sand again, throw some krylon on that bad boy.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

What ever you do if you will drill a hole at the end of the crack it will stop the splitting till you decide how your gonna fix it. It does not have to be a big hole. Just take a small drill bit and find the end of the split and drill the hole there.

I just used zip ties on my old AC just like Fabman described with the added hole I'm talking about and it never give me any more problems. But i was not worried about the looks of it either.

Welocome to the site.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

xbigp said:


> curious, did you use the fiberglass meshing sheets that come in the kit or just the liquid spray on/pour on fiberglass stuff?


used the fiberglass mesh sheets and the liquid that comes with. It came off clean.
Something about that plastic nothing wants to stick to it but dirt..


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> used the fiberglass mesh sheets and the liquid that comes with. It came off clean.
> Something about that plastic nothing wants to stick to it but dirt..


 that's no joke! i was just curious about the sheets, never tried it but figured that the plastic would flex too much for fiberglass anyway


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Metal Man said:


> What ever you do if you will drill a hole at the end of the crack it will stop the splitting till you decide how your gonna fix it. It does not have to be a big hole. Just take a small drill bit and find the end of the split and drill the hole there.
> 
> I just used zip ties on my old AC just like Fabman described with the added hole I'm talking about and it never give me any more problems. But i was not worried about the looks of it either.
> 
> Welocome to the site.


yes drill the end of the crack. that will stop it from getting longer for now. and if you use zip-ties of similar cooler it'll look better then you think. or if your really ambitious you can you use a sharpie and draw stitch's hear and & there like its a pant job and then you'll be the only one that can see it. lol


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i wonder what would happen if you used zipties of the same color as the bonding agent inside the crack. just heat up the whole thing with a heat gun and hope it sticks..


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

hay honey I'm going to borrow the iron for a lil bit. lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah cuz you **** sure dont want to try to borrow her hair dryer!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot you can have a heatgun for 30 bucks. and believe me that mofo gets HOT.
You can light stuff on fire with it that's for sure.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

but it has a steam feature!! for wrinkles


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha. you'd need 600+ degree steam to make a dent on that plastic


----------

